# Reformed churches in Nevada? I think not!



## Andrew P.C. (Nov 26, 2007)

After reading through some threads about Dutch Reformed and Presbyterian denoms, such as this one, I still can't find anything in Reno, Nevada. I think Presbyterians/reformed folk are afraid to hit the sierra mountaints.  Anyone know of ANY churches that are reformed in Nevada? ... Reno to be exact(or Sparks, which is right next to Reno).


----------



## DMcFadden (Nov 26, 2007)

How could there be Reformed churches in Reno? Doesn't a belief in games of "chance" contradict the Westminster Confession, Ch. 3?


----------



## Contra_Mundum (Nov 26, 2007)

Directory of Congregations (OPC)


----------



## cih1355 (Nov 26, 2007)

Here is the link to an Orthodox Presbyterian Church in Reno: Welcome


----------



## Contra Marcion (Nov 26, 2007)

I've visited the OPC church in Reno. What a wonderful bunch! worshipping there was a delight. Faithfully reformed, conservative, and very friendly. I'd recommend you start there. 

Welcome


----------



## Pilgrim (Nov 26, 2007)

There are also some Baptist churches listed in the Founders directory as well as Johnny Farese's RB church directory. 

Farese
Founders


----------



## etexas (Nov 26, 2007)

DMcFadden said:


> How could there be Reformed churches in Reno? Doesn't a belief in games of "chance" contradict the Westminster Confession, Ch. 3?


The Nevada Gaming Commision forbids all Reformed churches in that area......reason....our theology is in conflict with the concept of games of "chance".


----------



## Poimen (Nov 26, 2007)

I believe there is a URCNA church plant in Sparks, Nevada. Ask Danny Hyde; he will know.


----------



## Andrew P.C. (Nov 26, 2007)

Poimen said:


> I believe there is a URCNA church plant in Sparks, Nevada. Ask Danny Hyde; he will know.



Great! who's danny hyde?


----------



## Poimen (Nov 26, 2007)

Member of the Puritanboard: 

http://www.puritanboard.com/members/dannyhyde/


----------



## 3John2 (Nov 27, 2007)

Don't know about Reno but in Vegas there is a church called "Grace Free Evangelical Church" that is solidly Reformed. I don't know who their pastor is but I heard a cd series on the TULIP & the 5 Solas which was the best teachings on those subjects for someone is not familiar with them or a good review for someone who is. Great job!!! By the way a friend of mine who attends there told me when he started preaching that series there were people who would get up & walk out in the middle of the services. I guess the non elect.


----------

